# Playing in the snow



## Moose7755 (Feb 10, 2013)

*Playing in the snow*

Hi everyone, its been a while since I posted last and I just realized that it has been almost exactly 1 year since I joined the forum. Oh how my life has changed in 1 year, I joined when I first found out that I was getting a puppy and now we have, Finley, an 11 month old fuzzy ball of energy and love. This is my first V and first dog as an adult and I couldn't be happier with my choice and I am so thankful for everyone on this forum. I have learned so much from all of you and it has made having Finley so much easier knowing that everyone has gone through the same troubles and joys of owning a V puppy. 

Here in NC we are just getting over a freak winter storm that is very unusual for the area, so this was Finley's first exposure to the snow. I also recently got myself a gopro video camera and have been having fun playing with it and trying to improve my extremely amateur videography skills. So below is a link to a video I made playing in the snow, hope you enjoy it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQ_IioL9JDc


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Playing in the snow*

Very Fun!!! Your boy looks to be having a grand time... miss/Mr kitty on the other hand... just wanted in to the warm interior. Finley is a handsome boy, and you got some great shots of his "Angel wings"
Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: Playing in the snow*

Awesome video! I'm jealous. where I am in SC, we're only getting ice from this winter storm. Stay safe!


----------



## Moose7755 (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Playing in the snow*

Thanks! funny you mention his "angel wings" most of the times we call them his "devil wings" when he is being mischievous. hahaha


----------

